# I Made Creepy Creations Electric Lantern....Well, sort of



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great job, Scary Papa! Your lantern looks excellent.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Love the narrative as much as the tutorial.

Thanks


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing and for adding to my "TO DO" list. :}


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

Great lantern, great tutorial, great garden and great narrative (made me smile). Thanks a bunch!


----------



## sp900zxi1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Very nice tutorial. Gives me some ideas on how to use some of my lanterns, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks to you all. All the credit should go to Creepy Creations. He was the person who actually did the original tutorial. I just modified his because of my shopping blunder


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Loved ALL of it! Thank you


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Danielball483 (Jul 6, 2015)

Awesome guide. I'm gonna do this now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SpookyDude44 (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for such a great tutorial too.


----------

